# DAFT Question RE: Spouses



## swedishfish (May 19, 2017)

Hi everyone! We are considering moving to the Netherlands via DAFT and I'm hoping someone can clarify something for me..

My husband and I are both freelance consultants - would only one of us be able to work for our company via DAFT, or could we both work for our company?

Thanks so much for any insight!


----------

